# Pinawa and the Seven Sisters Power Station in Manitoba



## dllb (May 19, 2007)

These shots were taken in Pinawa and at the Seven Sisters Power Station on the Winnipeg River in Manitoba last weekend. 
Pinawa was the site of a test nuclear reactor and I believe it is now being used to store nuclear waste. Pinawa is at the western edge of the Precambrian Shield. the Precambrian Shield is a bedrock region in eastern and central Canada and stretches North from the Great Lakes to the Arctic Ocean, covering half the country. It also includes most of Greenland and extends into the United States as the Adirondack Mountains and the Northern Highland. It is the earth's greatest area of exposed Archaean rock. The metamorphic base rocks are mostly from the Precambrian Era between 4.5 billion and 540 million years ago.
Pinawa is a town of about 1500 people and has a permanent deer population that is very much at home in the town. It is on the Winnipeg River which flows from Lake of the Woods in the province of Ontario to Lake Winnipeg in the province of Manitoba and eventually empties into Hudson Bay via the Nelson River. This river is 235 km long and has 5 hydroelectric dams.

As I mentioned, the deer are very much at home in town. This is in a school yard.

1.







2.






3.






This is the Seven Sisters Power Station. Construction started in 1929. This is a web site with some information about it.
http://www.ewh.ieee.org/reg/7/millennium/seven_sisters/seven_history.html

4.






5.






This is some of the exposed Precambrian Shield at the Dam. You can see where the glaciers have marked the surface.

6.






7.






These Pelicans were looking for some lunch. They are quite a large bird and are wonderful flyers, not surprising considering they can have a wing span of up 2 - 3 meters.

8.






9.






Back in Pinawa, more deer. 

10.






11.






It is much forested in and around Pinawa with a good variety of trees. Here are some close-ups of the bark and I believe a finch

12.






13. 






14.






15.






It was a beautiful evening so we went for a walk to the Winnipeg River.

16.






The Pinawa Rowing club 

17.






18.






19.






A small island in the river at Pinawa.

20.






Just for contrast, here is the same island last January. 

21.






Some of last years growth in the water, one of many Canada Geese and the dock at Pinawa

22.






23.






24.






25.






And on the way back, the ever present deer. I never get tired of seeing them

26.


----------



## abraxas (May 20, 2007)

You got a few really nice ones in there.

(psssst... edit in some numbers for us that don't have that many fingers)


----------



## dllb (May 20, 2007)

abraxas said:


> You got a few really nice ones in there.
> 
> (psssst... edit in some numbers for us that don't have that many fingers)


 

Thanks!  Good idea and done.


----------

